# Alternative energy in portugal



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

Hi All

You may find this of interest.

ALTERNATIVE ENERGY IN PORTUGAL Portugal's diverse and beautiful geography coupled with its sunny climate, has for many years been a magnet for tourists of varied interests. Now however, those natural attractions are drawing a different kind of attention. From solar photovoltaics to electricity generation from wind and ocean waves, some of the world's most ambitious and innovative renewable-energy projects are taking shape in this country of 10.5 million on Europe's western rim. With oil and gas prices at record highs and Portugal’s need to import 86% of its energy needs through oil, gas and coal, coupled with an increase in demand currently running at 6% per year, Portugal's Prime Minister, José Sócrates, has declared that, by 2010, 45% of all power should come from renewable sources, Anyone visiting Central Portugal cannot help but notice the growing number of wind turbines being erected, in line with the government’s award of a contract worth $1.3 billion that will provide enough power for 750,000 homes. With Portugal also having the most abundant sunlight hours in Europe (up to 3,300), the worlds largest solar energy station was opened in April. The Central Solar de Serpa (CSS), located in the region of Alentejo, will generate clean energy for some 8,000 households. This however will soon be dwarfed by the nearly completed $338 million Moura solar energy station, which covering 114 hectares, will produce 62 million Watts of power and reduce CO2 emissions by an estimated 87,500 tons. Portugal has also become the worlds pioneer in the tapping of the oceans wave energy with the opening the first wave power plant in Agucadoura, on Portugal’s north coast. Although the technology is relatively untested and currently only supplying a modest 2.25 MW of energy, Enersis, the renewable energy company operating the facility, hope to attain their target of providing power to 350,000 homes. With all the aspirations of the Portuguese Government related to alternative energy, it is not surprising that many now looking to relocate or acquire holiday homes in central Portugal are considering installation of domestic solar water, wind and photovoltaic systems. With domestic electric supply costs relatively high when compared to the average national income, there are a growing number of suppliers and installers throughout the region. As a part of current Portugese building regulations it is also now a requirement to install renewable technology. For any further information please find attached links.


Peterfc 666?


----------



## christopherdouglas (Nov 13, 2008)

Just out of interest Peter, if you don't mind me asking, what are you planning on using in your cottage when you move in?
Chris.


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

We took advantage of the subsidised solar panels from the Portuguese government last year, 3,000 euros down to 900 fitted and working. Bargain.
This year the rumour is that they are going to offer insulation subsidies.


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*



christopherdouglas said:


> Just out of interest Peter, if you don't mind me asking, what are you planning on using in your cottage when you move in?
> Chris.


Hi Chris

What are you planning? now their is a question. First as i want to insulate the loft and create a room i will install Solar for hot water/ underfloor heating. Underfloor heating is only for the winter. Lay in the rest of the solar cable runs etc for when Solar electric can be fitted. I have one roof area that is South facing. Install double glazing i have a supplier close to where i work in the UK. The unit will be pressure treated timber and painted white with a double glazed unit. All rooms will have a couple of 50watt spots but the main lighting will be all LED 1/1.5watt units. 

For air con at a reasonable price that is Solar powered check the link and text below. 

For water recycling one room in the cellar will take up to 8 Ibc 1100 ltr containers linked together to make 8800 litres of water storage.

Peterfc 666? a super hero ??????

Like i normally use extra ?

SolarVenti - Solar Air Heating Dehumidifiers, Ventilation & Water Heating

SolarVenti goes to the Antarctic!
The British Antarctic Survey has bought a large SolarVenti unit (SV30) to improve the atmosphere in one of their buildings in the Antarctic. If successful in the hostile Antarctic environment several more units will be ordered.

Do you own a holiday cottage or style of holiday home?
A SolarVenti dehumidifier is the best and cheapest way of keeping your holiday cottage dry, fresh and free from damp & mildew. Whether you have a static caravan, log cabin, park home or a holiday villa in Spain or Italy, SolarVenti dehumidifiers protect your cottage or property from damp, moulds and mildew.

The SV14 Panel was developed for larger second and holiday homes, where periods of inoccupancy tend to make the air stale and damp. They can also be used on any domestic property with a particular damp, condensation, mildew or odour problem, providing a substantial space heating supplement for free. It will dehumidify and warm any building with a footprint up to ~70m².


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*



silvers said:


> We took advantage of the subsidised solar panels from the Portuguese government last year, 3,000 euros down to 900 fitted and working. Bargain.
> This year the rumour is that they are going to offer insulation subsidies.


Hi Silvers

Got my roof insulation 3 rolls from B & Q £2.50 a pack of three and i got enough for my house. All rolls 200 mm thick and covers app 6 sq mt

Peterfc 666? a super hero ??????

Like i normally use extra ?


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Now you see that's why I feel stupid now, I didn't bring any of that stuff with me and I refuse to be held to ransom by the likes of AKI here.


----------



## marc_dekens (Feb 15, 2010)

silvers said:


> Now you see that's why I feel stupid now, I didn't bring any of that stuff with me and I refuse to be held to ransom by the likes of AKI here.


Why not organize an "expat purchasing department" then? Or do they exist/it exists already? I hear so many people complaining about things in Portugal, but with a little coordinated effort, things can be quite different. These guys had a dictator 40 years ago, right? What do you expect? From lethargy to all ingenuity within one generation? So lets help them out a bit!

Anyone coming from abroad having room to spare in their van, caravan or truck? Contact Silvers


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Most expats here now use websites like Ebay and Amazon to buy most things now. We saved 200 euros on a laptop at Christmas by using Amazon.


----------



## marc_dekens (Feb 15, 2010)

silvers said:


> Most expats here now use websites like Ebay and Amazon to buy most things now. We saved 200 euros on a laptop at Christmas by using Amazon.


Great! Thank you for the suggestion. But considering your problem: does EBay (or Amazon) do building materials nowadays?


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

That is when the shipping costs become prohibitive.


----------

